# اريد RT Procedure for pipeline



## سامح 2010 (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتم لو حد عنده RT Procedure for pipeline
ولو سمحتم محتاج ضرورى Pressure vessels hydrotest procedure
ياريت لو حد عنده يرسل على بريدى 
[email protected]
وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا


----------

